# Deployed dogs in Afghanistan



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Sorry to put you on the spot @David Winners but I hope you have some input. 

I’ve heard a rumor that 70 military dogs will be left behind in Afghanistan. I wouldn’t call this a reliable source but it’s alarming enough for me to post about it.

If this is true, what can we do to help?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

While I have no information on this situation, I strongly believe that these are contract working dogs, not military dogs. Military dogs would simply fly with their handler, and I can't imagine 70 handlers allowing this to happen.

I would still contact your representatives to bring the potential situation to light. Mission K9 Rescue handles situations like this regularly. I'll let them know to check into the situation.

Thanks

ETA: They are currently working in Kabul working things out to the best of their ability, including small animal rescue as well.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

All American military dog teams are out of Afghanistan.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Thank you David


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mission K9 Rescue


Mission K9 Rescue၊ Houston, Texas .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၁၆,၆၄၄ ဦး · ၁,၃၈၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Supporting all retiring Working Dogs via Rescue, Re-homing, Transport and Adoption. Click for More..




www.facebook.com





Many posts on here relating to the dogs.


----------



## Zeev (Aug 28, 2021)

Jax08 said:


> Mission K9 Rescue
> 
> 
> Mission K9 Rescue၊ Houston, Texas .နှစ်သက်သူ ၁၁၆,၆၄၄ ဦး · ၁,၃၈၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် . Supporting all retiring Working Dogs via Rescue, Re-homing, Transport and Adoption. Click for More..
> ...


Hi...you're still posting?


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

The military dogs in Viet Nam were left behind. The military classifies dogs as equipment.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Clipper said:


> The military dogs in Viet Nam were left behind. The military classifies dogs as equipment.


Rules and laws have changed thanks to a good fight started by the handlers returning from Viet Nam.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There was an update saying these dogs are being taken care of in case anyone here was wondering.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The Department of Defense Spokesman said all military dogs that were in Afghanistan left the country with their handlers. Spokesman noted the U.S. Military would never leave its dogs behind saying, “to suggest otherwise is ridiculous.”

However, questions regarding contract working dogs not being evacuated continue to circulate. Contract working dogs are trained by private contractors, not the government, for military operations.

The DoD Spokesman said the Kabul Animal Rescue chartered a contract plane to pick up the contract working dogs, but it never arrived.

The fate of those dogs is currently unknown. 😞


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Military dogs would simply fly with their handler, and I can't imagine 70 handlers allowing this to happen.


That was my knee jerk reaction to this situation, In my mind, I could see these guys saying not without my dog. (and they have guns so the dogs would go or else haha)


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

from my understanding Jason Johnson founder of Project K9 heros, just got involved with getting the contract dogs out, if its humanly possible Jason will get it done


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

There’s a lot of information/misinformation on this situation out there right now. These contract dogs were from Gardaworld, who was used by the uk.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So contract dogs are like rental dogs, right?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> There’s a lot of information/misinformation on this situation out there right now. These contract dogs were from Gardaworld, who was used by the uk.


Does that make it any better? No one should turn dogs loose and abandon them. I’m relieved we didn’t leave our military dogs behind. I’m not criticizing your post, but I am upset no matter which country did it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Does that make is any better? No one should turn dogs loose and abandon them. I’m relieved we didn’t leave our military dogs behind. I’m not criticizing your post, but I am upset no matter which country did it.


Or whether they were military or rental dogs.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Or whether they were military or rental dogs.


I read elsewhere that they were contracted which means rented? I hadn’t heard of that before.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sunflowers said:


> So contract dogs are like rental dogs, right?
> 
> View attachment 577889


The dogs belong to a private military company like black water. They can also be known as mercenaries. It’s not rental dogs, but K-9 units. That includes handlers.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bearshandler said:


> The dogs belong to a private military company like black water. They can also be known as mercenaries. It’s not rental dogs, but K-9 units. That includes handlers.


Ah, I see. Thank you for clarifying. So that would mean the handlers left and the dogs were left behind, if true.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Military Working Dogs


Military Working Dogs. Отметки "Нравится": 229 482 · Обсуждают: 1 746. A community for those who show support for Military Working Dogs and their handlers. Post videos, photos, and links, and discuss...




www.facebook.com







Pentagon Denies It Left Military Dogs Behind in Afghanistan


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> Military Working Dogs
> 
> 
> Military Working Dogs. Отметки "Нравится": 229 482 · Обсуждают: 1 746. A community for those who show support for Military Working Dogs and their handlers. Post videos, photos, and links, and discuss...
> ...


I think we can leave the military dog issue behind with a satisfactory outcome. The issue is still rented security dogs and if Garda or similar has evacuated them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Military Working Dogs
> 
> 
> Military Working Dogs. Отметки "Нравится": 229 482 · Обсуждают: 1 746. A community for those who show support for Military Working Dogs and their handlers. Post videos, photos, and links, and discuss...
> ...


Yes. All our military dogs went home with their handlers.
It is the mercenary dogs that were left behind.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This is an ongoing problem with contract dogs, not something new. Some less than ethical companies will deploy a dog for years, switching out handlers as they come and go, and then just kennel the dog when it's time to retire. They don't spend the money to fly them home. There are a couple organizations that round these dogs up and bring them to the US, evaluate them and find them suitable homes.

The situation is just magnified now because all the dogs have to go, not just a dozen here and there.

The right people are on it and are working to find a solution. If I get any solid news, I'll post it here.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

For clarification, these are not rented dogs. Private security companies were hired to fulfill a need, such as base security. They were responsible for fulfilling the contract numbers including explosive detection dog teams. These contractors were paired up with dogs and then certified in country where they performed vehicle searches at entry control points to FOBs and such. 

When a new handler is put on a dog, they have to train up and certify before working. That handler is paid by the company who won the bid on the contract for that particular job. The dogs are typically owned and trained by that company as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> Yes. All our military dogs went home with their handlers.
> It is the mercenary dogs that were left behind.


Yes. I know. I"m not the one questioning it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

WNGD said:


> I think we can leave the military dog issue behind with a satisfactory outcome. The issue is still rented security dogs and if Garda or similar has evacuated them.



You guys obviously did not read that article before jumping to censor me. It was not about MWD's. It was about the dogs that were left on the base and the rescue involved that is said to be holding the CWD's.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Torr 


Wrong. First - no politics are allowed on the board so you might want to delete that before you get a warning. Second - these are not MWD's. See my post above with the article that talks about that picture.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> @Torr
> 
> 
> Wrong. First - no politics are allowed on the board so you might want to delete that before you get a warning. Second - these are not MWD's. See my post above with the article that talks about that picture.


I deleted the post.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I’m sorry. I did not intend for this to be political or to cause strife. 
I merely wanted there to be a chance for information to be shared and for aid to go to the right place.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

No need to apologize. You didn't post anything inappropriate.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CeraDean said:


> I’m sorry. I did not intend for this to be political or to cause strife.
> I merely wanted there to be a chance for information to be shared and for aid to go to the right place.


Am I losing my mind? The post I responded to was from a Torr. It was, right??? Not from you? It was a picture with a reference to a former politician. But I'm tired so now I'm not sure I'm not crazy and seeing things. but I have so many people on block that I miss a lot of conversations.

If that's not what you're referring to then just my opinion, I don't think the thread is political. I think it's a subject that needs to be addressed. While MWD's now come home, the same is not true for CWD's. But I also see why seats were not given up to take street dogs from the country out. There needs to be something in the contracts our government has wit these companies to ensure the dogs are treated humanely and brought home. I dont' know how. or even how it could be enforced.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

Oh, Thanks David, my post was removed before I had a chance to edit or delete. Thanks for letting me know. =]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Torr said:


> Oh, Thanks David, my post was removed before I had a chance to edit or delete. Thanks for letting me know. =]


I'm so glad you responded. I seriously thought I had lost my mind and has imagined your name.


----------



## Torr (Jun 29, 2021)

No worries Jax08 - no need to imagine anything where I am concerned =]


----------



## Mabart (Sep 15, 2021)

So those dogs that patrolled for our guys safety, and sniffed out bombs so our guys wouldn’t get blown up, that’s ok to leave them w/o food or water just because they didn’t belong to the US? We just used them so that’s alright to leave them there? I just joined your forum. Not sure I want to be a member now. Does anyone know any new info on these dogs or are they all dead in their crates? I am so frustrated. 
Mabart


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Of


Mabart said:


> So those dogs that patrolled for our guys safety, and sniffed out bombs so our guys wouldn’t get blown up, that’s ok to leave them w/o food or water just because they didn’t belong to the US? We just used them so that’s alright to leave them there? I just joined your forum. Not sure I want to be a member now. Does anyone know any new info on these dogs or are they all dead in their crates? I am so frustrated.
> Mabart


 Of course it's not alright. The dogs left behind were not owned by the United States Government. They are owned by private organizations and there are rescue organizations attempting to save them. Re-read the posts.Absolutely nobody thinks it's alright.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Mabart said:


> So those dogs that patrolled for our guys safety, and sniffed out bombs so our guys wouldn’t get blown up, that’s ok to leave them w/o food or water just because they didn’t belong to the US? We just used them so that’s alright to leave them there? I just joined your forum. Not sure I want to be a member now. Does anyone know any new info on these dogs or are they all dead in their crates? I am so frustrated.
> Mabart


Who said it was ok? I'm certainly not ok with it, and at this point there is so much conflicting information I don't know if any dogs were actually left behind.
Two different rescues have made news and neither seem to be in possession of the actual working dogs in question, which were NOT owned by the US military but by a seemingly unnamed private company.
But I did see a news blurb about GardaWorld leaving dogs behind, and I did reach out to my contacts here since I know a few people there, to confirm the dogs got out. I have heard nothing back except that they don't know and were trying to follow up.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

smithersteve said:


> The US military may not technically own the dogs but who is paying the contractors ?


The us military wasn’t the only military in Afghan. The dogs that worked with the us military were evacuated by the us military. I don’t know why you want to make this a us military problem.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is from 3 days ago.








Abandoned dogs get new handlers after US pullout from Afghanistan


“To correct erroneous reports, the US military did not leave any dogs in cages at Hamid Karzai International Airport, including the reported military working dogs,” Pentagon spokesman J…




nypost.com


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Funny (odd) as I remember hearing a report that the Taliban gathered up the dogs (that were released on the tarmac) and were “caring for them.” It was in a news report released by the Taliban as what was thought to be for PR. The report was within a few days of the final flight. (Sorry, I do not remember the day just how angry I was.)


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Clipper said:


> The military dogs in Viet Nam were left behind. The military classifies dogs as equipment.


Yes this was true, but that has changed. Please be aware that many military veterinarians put down dogs humanely they knew would be left behind at the end of Vietnam. This was a final act of mercy for the dogs' service and the handlers'/veterinarians consciences. Unfortunately, there wasn't enough drugs to help the dogs all find peace the way they deserved.


----------

